# Sea Hunt Boat...good/bad idea????



## Iean B.

Looking for a little advice,
I am in the market for a center console inshore boat. I was looking for a used Blazer bay for a reasonable price. 
The dealership was really pushing the new sea hunts they had and were telling how good these new models were, i am sure he was making it sound really good to sell the boat, looked like a sold boat, but i told him i would do research on it. Just wanted to know if anybody has any opinion on these boats.
The only model they had left was the BX19. asking 26,500, it had a few extras.
Buit i was thinking maybe i could find a little bit longer boat for that same price.
Any advice would be appreciated.....thanks


----------



## aroundthehorn

Iean B. said:


> Looking for a little advice,
> I am in the market for a center console inshore boat. I was looking for a used Blazer bay for a reasonable price.
> The dealership was really pushing the new sea hunts they had and were telling how good these new models were, i am sure he was making it sound really good to sell the boat, looked like a sold boat, but i told him i would do research on it. Just wanted to know if anybody has any opinion on these boats.
> The only model they had left was the BX19. asking 26,500, it had a few extras.
> Buit i was thinking maybe i could find a little bit longer boat for that same price.
> Any advice would be appreciated.....thanks


I'd pass at that price and that length. Try and find a good used boat with a good motor. They are all over the place. Be ready to take your time in making your decision.

Find a good, used hull in good condition with the right motor or buy the hull + motor and power up. You can find some nice 2 or 4 stroke motors in the 4-8k range and find a good hull to strap it to. JMHO.


----------



## X-Shark

Having been in the bowels of a SeaHunt 22BX Pro recently I think I'm qualified to answer this.

It was a very nice boat and well laid out. But I did see a lot of short comings in the wiring.

The fuse box....The use of those stupid thermal breakers that have no business on a boat. [They rust and corrode.]


----------



## Matt Mcleod

I have several friends that have Sea Hunt boats and all of them are very happy with their boats. I fished on a 21 and thought it rode great. For the money one of the best buys out there in my opinion.


----------



## RCB

Good friend of mine just purchased a 25ft. It is very nice with a very dry ride. I like all the "extra's" that came standard on the boat. If you feel comfortable with the price, just do it!!


----------



## JoeZ

I'm not saying, just saying:


----------



## J Smithers

My dad purchased a 19ft Sea Hunt this year. I'm not sure of the model but I believe it is the 19BX and he loves it. $26k seems like a fair price for that boat brand new. Dad bought his used but it is an 08 model and still under warranty. I've been out with him and it is a very smooth riding boat. He takes his in the gulf on calm days but it also does great inshore. Heck he took it to Lake Martin and it was perfect. If I didn't have a bass boat and wanted a CC - that would surely be in my top couple of boats I would want.


----------



## mt0264

we bought a 19 ft sea hunt cc with a 115 hp outboard the whole boat had 78 hr on it we paid 4500 cash, it was a 07 model in great shap, the boat rides great and dry.


----------



## AAR

mt0264 said:


> we bought a 19 ft sea hunt cc with a 115 hp outboard the whole boat had 78 hr on it we paid 4500 cash, it was a 07 model in great shap, the boat rides great and dry.


Wow! You stole that thing!


----------



## Yellow Boat

*Sea Hunt Boat*

I have a 2010 Sea Hunt,, I looked long and hard before I ordered it. Best buy for the money and factory customer service is better than I got when I had my Betram 45 ft. You will like the boat...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Redfish

Well I have a 2001 18ft and it has been a Great boat, I stay within 15 miles from shore just Bc I got caught in 8ft sea's one time and never want to do that again:blink: and No Joez it Didn't Fall apart, If It Did I would have Never Meet You!!!!:thumbsup: Every Boat out there Has It's limit's You just have to know what they Are!!!! JMOP!!!


----------



## Gonzo

I did a lot of research and finally bought a 25ft Gamefish with twin 4 strokes Yamaha 150s. I am very pleased but then again, it's still early. I bought it new in Feb. I had talked to another Sea Hunt owner who was on his 3rd one and he was very happy. As others stated, you get more bang for the buck with Sea Hunt. Google Sea Hunt boat owners. They have a website that is not associated with the factory...it's Sea Hunt owners. I would also echo the the positive remark on their customer service. They have been very responsive. 

Cheers, and good luck!


----------



## smitty1

I got a 2008 19BX back in March powered with a Yamaha 115 4 stroke. Like the boat a lot. I like the layout of the boat and the deadrise makes for a smooth ride for the size boat. Like you I was in the market for a Blazer but found this one at a fair price but not $4500. Original owner paid $27,500 and I got it for about 10 grand less than that. Good Luck!


----------



## Gamefish27

I bought a 27 foot Sea hunt.. Best boat for the money. Great customer service... go see Todd Royall at legendary marine in Destin an tell him Marshall sent you. Give him the info on what you have in the works and he will give you the best price hands down....


----------



## Orangebeach28

I bought a 23 ft seahunt ultra this year. I love the boat. It's a solid dry ride. It's light weight, gets great mileage, and it's MUCH MORE bang for your buck than comparable boats of the same length. 

Sea Hunt makes a damn good boat. Check out the Hull Truth...you will not hear much bad said about them if anything.


----------



## Iean B.

Thanks for all the great advice, i will be taking a few out this week for trial runs, i will update when i decide....thanks again


----------



## Robbr

Matt Mcleod said:


> I have several friends that have Sea Hunt boats and all of them are very happy with their boats. I fished on a 21 and thought it rode great. For the money one of the best buys out there in my opinion.


Considering the amount of time Matt spends on the water, I would think thats a pretty damn good recomendation.


----------



## Lil Curve

JoeZ I love the video. hahaha


----------



## SteveFL

I looked long and hard at SH's before buying last year. From what I read, they're good boats overall with Key West having a little better fit/finish. I was literally ready to buy a KW CC but at the last moment decided on a walk around so I could comfortably fish year round'.


----------



## TightLines172

Can't go wrong with a Sea Hunt-Love mine!


----------

